# External TV coax cable



## SeaBeagle

"" said:


> Can a cable that is used to feed an external TV be used to hook up a second receiver to provide a signal to that said receiver?


----------



## thomasjk

No. Each receiver needs its own feed from the satellite.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"" said:


> I meant to hook this cable up to the dish like the other one that brings in the signal on to the first receiver and hook that up to the second receiver.


----------



## shadough

It most certainly can, its just a question of how easily you can connect that cable to your dish. It's possible that its already connected to dish, an to your 1st receiver an then diplexer's were used to back feed TV2 to....well....TV2. If thats the case, you'd hafta remove them an run a cable to the dish from the furthest diplexer (or nearest to TV2 location). We'd need more information as to how your system is connected, in house wiring etc, to further help, but in essence, yes it is possible.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"" said:


> I have the Dish 1004 dish hooked up to a 612 receiver. I have read here is an extra connection on he dish for a second receiver.


----------



## shadough

Most certainly is. Should be 2 xtra connections actually, on the LNB.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"" said:


> The next question so that I do not have to follow the cable from inside the house to the dish.
> 
> Where on the dish mast would the extra TV hookup cable be connected to?


----------



## SeaBeagle

"" said:


> I looked how he dish is wired. Looks like there is only one cable coming into the house but then there are 2 cables that come from outside. Like I wrote one for the second TV and one or the receiver. Where would the second line or the 2nd TV be coming in from?


----------



## shadough

From the LNB on the dish. The head on the mast arm. There are 2 small screws holding it on, they'll need to be removed and a new cable connected to it, as with the 1st. And you'll need to run new cable to the TV2 location.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"shadough" said:


> From the LNB on the dish. The head on the mast arm. There are 2 small screws holding it on, they'll need to be removed and a new cable connected to it, as with the 1st. And you'll need to run new cable to the TV2 location.





"" said:


> I want to use tw same cable that I had installed to hook up to a second TV. I want to take that cable Znd use it to feed a signal to the second receiver. But like I wrote before I only see one line coming into he house. But there are the 2 cables coming in. My question where would the cable that is set to use on a second TV be coming in from?
> 
> Also how about this. Where the signal comes into the house near the back of the 1st receiver can I put in another splitter is such a way to put the signal to he 2nd receiver off if the cable that feeds the signal to the 1st receiver?


----------



## scooper

Seabeagle - The short answer (for less than 4 receivers on an HD setup) is that for every receiver needs it's own cable from the LNB on the dish to the receiver. It may be possible that cable to your second TV can be joined to a cable coming from the LNB.

If your proposed setup is more complicated than this - tell us so we can give you a better answer.

Sheesh - all these people who want help and don't want to provide the needed info....


----------



## SeaBeagle

"" said:


> I am going to hook the second receiver up the way I last described to see what happens. It is too hard to find out where the second line comes in from to hook the second TV on.


----------



## scooper

SeaBeagle said:


> "" said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to hook the second receiver up the way I last described to see what happens. It is too hard to find out where the second line comes in from to hook the second TV on.
> 
> 
> 
> Using a splitter off the LNB will not work. You must run 1 cable from the LNB to each Dish receiver.
Click to expand...


----------



## SeaBeagle

"" said:


> Why would not the splitter work?
> 
> Plus like I wrote before there is 2 cables coming in from the dish itself into the house but, I only see one entering the house from the outside.


----------



## scooper

Trust us - this is not like cable where you can run splitters. When we say "You must run one cable from the LNB to each receiver" - we mean it. 

If this is too complicated for you - call Dish and they will be glad to send a tech out to set it up so it will work correctly.


----------



## SeaBeagle

"scooper" said:


> Trust us - this is not like cable where you can run splitters. When we say "You must run one cable from the LNB to each receiver" - we mean it.
> 
> If this is too complicated for you - call Dish and they will be glad to send a tech out to set it up so it will work correctly.





"" said:


> Dish will charge monies for this.


----------



## scooper

SeaBeagle said:


> "" said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dish will charge monies for this.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably - but it would probably be money well spent to get workng correctly.
Click to expand...


----------



## shadough

Your giving some conflicting information. In 1 post you say there is 1 cable coming from the dish, in another, you say there is 2. Bottom line, if you want to do this yourself, your going to need to follow/trace-out each cable that your using for DISH an find out where it goes, what its connected to, etc. Tug on the wire a lil, listen to where it is/is going, have a friend/family member help in this process. You're not going to get anywhere until you find out how that tv2 cable connects to your 1st receiver. The easier solution is just run a new cable from the dish, all the way to the TV2 location.

My hunch is, the dish has 1 cable, that cable goes to TV1. From TV1, a second cable was run to TV2 (or possibly it was an existing cable in your house). In addition, the Tech could of used "diplexers", to piggy back on the cable that DOES goto the dish to feed TV2. A diplexer is used to combine the sat signal w/ a TV signal (as in the TV output on the back of your receiver). 1 diplexer is used to combine the 2 signals, probably near the TV1 location, a 2nd one would be used to seperate them and THAT would be the point at which your TV2 cable breaks off and goes to TV2 location. A deplexer looks like a splitter but its not and should say 'diplexer' on it. This is why I'm suggesting running a new cable to the dish, becuz of the complication that you "may" have diplexers. If you start messing with it, you may lose signal to your tv2 location such that is now, and that will require a service technician to your house. Diplexers are a pesky/troublesome device. Sometimes just the slightest movement will cause it to fail especially if its exposed to weather.


----------



## SeaBeagle

There are 2 cables coming in to the house but one coming off the dish. I have no idea where the second cable is coming in from. I only see me coming in to them house by off the dish but 2 coming into the house one feeds the receiver it's signal and the other feeds the second TV.


----------

